

Amazon workers lose Supreme Court fight over pay - ndrake
http://money.cnn.com/2014/12/09/news/companies/amazon-supreme-court/index.html

======
lsiebert
Basically amazon warehouse workers are forced to go through a security check
that lasts up to 30 minutes. They wanted to be paid for that time, since they
were mandated to undertake the check by their employers.

The supreme court ruled that since Amazon could remove the security check
without interfering with the intrinsic nature of their job, it's not covered
under the law. To be clear, Amazon won't have to remove the security check,
and it's still mandatory for amazon warehouse workers, but now it's definitely
unpaid time.

This Salon article may be helpful to put this in context.
[http://www.salon.com/2014/02/23/worse_than_wal_mart_amazons_...](http://www.salon.com/2014/02/23/worse_than_wal_mart_amazons_sick_brutality_and_secret_history_of_ruthlessly_intimidating_workers/)

